# York or Scottish?



## Hotep357 (Dec 29, 2014)

Which of the higher learning rites do you brethren suggest or recommend and if you are both could you give your opinion of both....


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 30, 2014)

This has been addressed in numerous other threads...
Scottish Rite is a system of Degress, the American (or York) Rite is a conglomeration of Degrees loosely tied together. Both have merit, but it's personal choice. I recommend the Royal Arch even if you focus on SR.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Hotep357 (Dec 30, 2014)

Good info thanx


----------

